
Brython – Client-side web programming in Python - pknerd
http://www.brython.info/
======
conmarap
The syntax is really interesting, although the website is a bit confusing to
navigate. Can in be transpiled to JavaScript beforehand, or is it meant to be
used in an on the fly transpiler? I'm thinking in terms of minifying the
source.

